# 3 Winning Recipes From The 2015 Japan AeroPress Championship [Sprudge]



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Always like looking at these when they are published, can make some very interesting coffee.

http://sprudge.com/3-winning-recipes-from-the-2015-japan-aeropress-championship.html

Thanks to Sprudge and the competitors for sharing.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Note all 3 are hitting around 80 degrees C, something I picked up on last year too.

Temperature is the next big thing, less is more.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Very interesting


----------



## menandcoffee (Feb 18, 2015)

great article! thanks for sharing


----------

